# java menue



## SeeMA (2. Sep 2008)

könnt ihr euch mal mein menü angucken?

ich habe mir ein menü mit javascript menu builder gebaut,
nun möchte ich, das wenn man mit der maus über eine grafik fährt (ohne klick)
das sich dann mein java menü öffnet

seema.se.ohost.de/neuer_test.rar

bitte helft mir :-(


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Sep 2008)

okay, wenn du dich verpflichtest, uns einen ganzen Monat lang bei den Aufsätzen in Alt-Aztekisch zu helfen, lernen wir extra für dich javascript 
 Sorry!


----------



## seema (2. Sep 2008)

ich bin hier doch im java forum ... (da sollten sich einige mit java auskennen)

man muss bestimmt nur nen ordentlichen mouseover effekt einbinden damit das geht ?!


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Sep 2008)

seema hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin hier doch im java forum ... (da sollten sich einige mit java auskennen)
> 
> man muss bestimmt nur nen ordentlichen mouseover effekt einbinden damit das geht ?!



genau, mit JAVA auskennen
nicht mit Javascript!


----------



## SeeMA (2. Sep 2008)

ok wenn man genau nimmt, dann hast du recht ... sorry der nachfrage


----------



## maki (2. Sep 2008)

> ok wenn man genau nimmt


Nicht nur dann, sogar wenn man es sehr unscharf sieht


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2008)

*verschoben*


----------

